# عطور روعة تقليد ماركة



## الفرح عنواني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

عطور فرنسية تقليد درجة 1 

ماركات عالمية المغلفة بنفس الكرتون والرائحة والتركيز..

اكثر عن 100 نوع عطر نسائي ورجالي
للعطر الواحد وحجم العطر 100 مل 
100ريال​
واذا كان 12 عطر يعني درزن احسبة 50ريال العطر 


ديور- فهرنهايت-جادور-اللي - اسكادا رجالي ونسائي -نينا ريتشي- ون مليون- دولجي اند جابانا -دنهل- بلاك ليذر-كينزو- بولو- ستيلا-بربري- باريس هيلتون نسائي ورجالي- اف سان لوران باريسين-دكني دليشز- ديزل -هوجو بووس-بلاك اكس اكس نسائي ورجالي- فلورا جوتشي- فرزاتشي-لاكوست-سي اتش نسائي ورجالي-212 سكسي نسائي ورجالي-سنما-مس ديور - مس ديور شيري- كوول وتر - ايفوريا-ارماني- امور امور- انجل-اكس واي هوجو- فلاور بومب- فرزاتشي- فلانتينو-اجنر نسائي-انفي مي جوتشي-كارتير -ذا ون-كوكو شانيل- كوكو مدموزيل-ارماني- بولقاري- كريد الابيض والاسود 


وغيرها من العطور وحسب الطلب

مع الاستعداد لتغطيه الطلبات الكبيرة للمحلات والتجار بسعر الجملة 


للطلب التواصل ع الخاص

مع هدية عطر مجاني من اختياركم مع كل طلبية اكثر من 10 عطور

وهذه الصور

​

..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-722cae4923.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-3b2e9a36de.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-2be02c809a.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-c292ee6a0b.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-e0ff44055b.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-150d221f93.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-8d069a4726.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-3446222592.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-8107b08c8a.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-1dd3ec7b7f.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-5097bc61c7.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-e20fb7bb99.jpg"]

[/URL]..

[URL="http://up6.up-images.com/up//uploads/images/images-70cda26be6.jpg"]

[/URL]..

<A href="http://fashion.azyya.com/" target=_blank rel=nofollow>

​


----------

